# NATGEO ; Alaskan State Troopers and a GSD



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

I watched an episode of AST ( a reality type COPS show ) on Natgeo last night and there was an interesting scene in it which some of you might have seen. The K9 cop stops an SUV and he has his GSD with him. The GSD is in full leather harness etc but off lead and is put into a STAY DOWN . K9 Trooper is joined by another trooper and as the perp is known to be armed and dangerous, the troopers draw their guns and advance towards the rear of the truck. All the while the dog is barking incessantly and the trooper has to continually say STAY DOWN as the dog keeps half getting up, incing forward and then dropping when he repeats the command.

Now.....I know 0 about this sort of dog training but the Trooper(s) were in a pretty hairy situation and the dog was definitely taking away the K9 troopers attention momentarily on several occasions as he had to keep looking back at the dog.

When it came time to haul the guy out of the truck, one of the troopers had to holster his gun and swap to a taser and the K9 guy then grabbed the dog by the agitation handle or whatever the harness handle is called as they both went in but it looked more like he did it to stop the dog from disobeying the STAY than anything !!

Is this standard for a police dog ? I just would have thought they wold have an EXCELLENT stay and possibly shut the **** up so everyone concentrate and the perp not get riled up ?

To me it really looked like the dog was not fully under control ??

Anyone seen this episode ?


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Departments are all different and deploy the dogs differently. did not see the episode. I will have to look


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

most dogs do very well under standard training circumstances. How would you expect your dog to act if they were say, completing a Schutzhund trial but there were people distracting your attention from controling your dog and they were agitating your dog and attempting to get your dog to fail his schutzhund trial while it was being cunducted. police and protection k9 is very different from standard obedience and Schutzhund.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

FYI that was a Malinois


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I've learned that real life working dogs are not at all what I'd expect them to be... Kind of disappointing but reaffirming at the same time.


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes, I saw this episode. It was a Malanois for sure. And yes, the dog was not well trained at all. He should not have even had the dog out. He should have left it in the vehicle, and called it if needed. Poor handling and a very untrained K9. JMO


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Knowing nothing at all about K9 dogs....I would have thought that the sound of a large barking dog would be a deterant to the perps. They would want to obey the officers to a 't' ...to avoid creating a situation where the dog might misunderstand their body movement.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Ah I thought maybe malinois but I only know the breed from teading about them here ! I have never seen one before but when I saw that dark chest fur aNd face I thought "hmmmm malinois ? " YAY me !


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Knowing nothing at all about K9 dogs....I would have thought that the sound of a large barking dog would be a deterant to the perps. They would want to obey the officers to a 't' ...to avoid creating a situation where the dog might misunderstand their body movement.


This dude was inside his truck with hiS back to the cops aNd dog , had a 44 handgun in his lap , was suicidal and had someone (mother of his gf ) next to him trying to talk him out of blowing his brains out . Not sure a barking dog was helping his thought pRocess !!!


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm thinking being filmed for a reality TV show didn't make for a calm atmosphere either....:hammer:


----------

